# The DD under 10% AR blackhole.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

When you fall below 10% AR on DD you just get bombarded with garbage offers and then eventually few offers. This is de facto shadow banning and breaks every IC law on the books.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Many of us on the forum regularly go under 10%. When you get bombarded with bad offers it’s because that’s what they got to give!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> When you get bombarded with bad offers it’s because that’s what they got to give!


I don't necessarily agree with that. 

When I receive bad offer after bad offer for a long period of time I start to get suspicious.

I get it that in a saturated market like mine good orders can be hard to find, but virtually impossible to find? Something doesn't smell right. 

You'd have a hard time convincing me that there aren't at least SOME good offers. The question is who's getting them and why?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> When you fall below 10% AR on DD you just get bombarded with garbage offers and then eventually few offers. This is de facto shadow banning and breaks every IC law on the books.


The current IC laws are so weak and full of loopholes that it probably doesn't break current laws but the laws should be changed so that what you describe would be illegal.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

What happens eventually is they pause you on every decline. Its after 100 declines or so.

Keep em comin. I'll even accept a few and let them cancel.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This is de facto shadow banning and breaks every IC law on the books.


No, it doesn't break IC laws.

Imagine you own a business and hire (genuine) IC contractors. Let's say you need contractors to do work for you on a regular basis. You phone Bob.

You - "Hey Bob, I have a job for you. Do you want it?"
Bob - "Nah"
You - "Hey Bob, I have another job for you. Do you want it?"
Bob - "Nah"
You - "Hey Bob, I have different job for you. Do you want it?"
Bob - "Nah"
You - "Hey Bob, I have a job for you. Do you want it?"
Bob - "Nah"

You also have another contractor on your books - Joe.

You - "Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand?"
Joe - "Huh?"
You - "I have a job for you. Do you want it?"
Joe - "Yes"
You - "Hey Joe, I have another job for you. Do you want it?"
Joe - "Yes"
You - "Hey Joe, I have different job for you. Do you want it?"
Joe - "Yes"
You - "Hey Joe, I have a job for you. Do you want it?"
Joe - "Yes"

Who are you going to end up calling more, Bob or Joe? Right! You'd call Joe more. That would be, as well as legal, a smart business decision.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> "Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand?"


“To tell Bob to say no.”


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I start and end each day at zero % AR and yet, many times the first order they send is double or triple what I accepted it for.

AR makes no difference in what they send you. Last Thursday, I made $215 on 6 orders and my AR never got above 6%.

Yesterday, Thursday, I made $120 overnight and my AR never got about 4%. Last night, I made $12 and my AR stayed at 4% and I went home and called it a night early.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

elelegido said:


> No, it doesn't break IC laws.
> 
> Imagine you own a business and hire (genuine) IC contractors. Let's say you need contractors to do work for you on a regular basis. You phone Bob.
> 
> ...


To honor IC laws, all offers must be available to all contractors regardless of acceptance rating. Acceptance rating has zero relevance on performance. In fact, this could be easily alleviated by creating a minimum offer setting for each contractor, but they don't do this. I have two factors that have any relevance: my customer rating and my on time rating. That's it. Completion rating doesn't even matter because tons of restaurants have incorrect pick up times or we could accept an offer and decide we really don't want it after we've seen all of the hidden information.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I start and end each day at zero % AR and yet, many times the first order they send is double or triple what I accepted it for.
> 
> AR makes no difference in what they send you. Last Thursday, I made $215 on 6 orders and my AR never got above 6%.
> 
> Yesterday, Thursday, I made $120 overnight and my AR never got about 4%. Last night, I made $12 and my AR stayed at 4% and I went home and called it a night early.


Last night is the key. They're doing more to go after the dashers with single digit AR by only giving them garbage offers now. You'll start to see more $12 nights as the rule.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Last night is the key. They're doing more to go after the dashers with single digit AR by only giving them garbage offers now. You'll start to see more $12 nights as the rule.


No. It's summer. I've had a few $12 nights over the last two months. It happened two years ago once in a while.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

They even tell us that they give preference to higher AR drivers. It's a vicious cycle because as the offers get worse so does my AR. Sitting at 8% right now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If I wanted to clean up poop, I'd work the poop app:

"I would poop on the lawn myself and watch other people clean it up." 

- poop app commenter


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> They even tell us that they give preference to higher AR drivers. It's a vicious cycle because as the offers get worse so does my AR. Sitting at 8% right now.


They don't.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> They don't.


They don't what?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> They don't what?


They don’t favor people with high acceptance rates. I started today with zero and I smelled my first order for $18. It wasn’ta large order either.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> To honor IC laws, all offers must be available to all contractors regardless of acceptance rating.


There is no such law. I challenge you to quote any legislature that passed such a law, including the penal code reference number of the claimed law. You won't be able to, because none exists.

You may be getting confused with anti-discrimination laws, which state that selecting workers based on race, gender, sexual orientation etc is illegal. However, selecting workers based on their prior behaviour and interactions with a company is absolutely lawful. If I have a contractor and I don't like how he continually refuses work that I offer him then I have every right to stop offering him more work. I can also stop offering him work if I don't like how he works, or his work is not to my standard, or simply because I just don't like him. That's the way IC works. Of course, these app companies don't use a genuine IC setup, but that's another story.

There's a growing sense of entitlement in this country - that people are entitled to have other people do this, that and the other for them, but in many cases it is undeserved. Companies do not have to offer you IC work just because you think that they should.


> Acceptance rating has zero relevance on performance. In fact, this could be easily alleviated by creating a minimum offer setting for each contractor, but they don't do this. I have two factors that have any relevance: my customer rating and my on time rating. That's it. Completion rating doesn't even matter because tons of restaurants have incorrect pick up times or we could accept an offer and decide we really don't want it after we've seen all of the hidden information.


In this world of entitlement, the entitled believe that they set their own value that the company should appraise them at. We see this all the time with Karens in stores. "I am the customer! You have to give me what I want! I'm not leaving until I get what I want!". However, the reality is that, if the company does not like the behaviour of the person (in this case the driver who continually refuses to work) then it has every right to simply stop dealing with that person. It is the company that decides the value of each driver and the metrics that they use in the evaluation of their performance. In this case, they like acceptance rating.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

No, I don't think so but GH yes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Many of us on the forum regularly go under 10%. When you get bombarded with bad offers it’s because that’s what they got to give!


I agree. I’ve not been over 10% in months; I get decent offers time to time.

The reason one gets below 10% - you forget - is because 9 orders out of 10 were crap.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> They don’t favor people with high acceptance rates. I started today with zero and I smelled my first order for $18. It wasn’ta large order either.


They have openly stated that good orders go to top dashers first.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Beninmankato said:


> They even tell us that they give preference to higher AR drivers. It's a vicious cycle because as the offers get worse so does my AR. Sitting at 8% right now.


Uber does the same and they admit to it too.

It is a vicious cycle, but that doesn't concern these companies. They prefer drivers with higher AR because, by definition, those are the drivers who are more willing to take the bad jobs. They're more than happy to use their core of happy ants and keep the more selective drivers on the back burner for overflow / excess demand purposes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> They have openly stated that good orders go to top dashers first.


See, now I would distrust that more than good orders not going to cherrypickers. What is a Top Dasher? It is a Dasher who takes A LOT of crap offers. Those crapoffers are exactly the reason some land under 10%.

If anything, I’d say you get better offers when you don’t dash a couple of days. I know it’s true for UE. They send you really nice ones to loop you back in.

It’s just human nature to not want to believe our fellow humans are cheap entitled a-holes. So we blame DD. Tryth is - DD are no worse than people who tip low, if at all.

No one wants to be 10% or under. We land there because the offers sucked. And we all were at 100% once.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

elelegido said:


> There is no such law. I challenge you to quote any legislature that passed such a law, including the penal code reference number of the claimed law. You won't be able to, because none exists.
> 
> You may be getting confused with anti-discrimination laws, which state that selecting workers based on race, gender, sexual orientation etc is illegal. However, selecting workers based on their prior behaviour and interactions with a company is absolutely lawful. If I have a contractor and I don't like how he continually refuses work that I offer him then I have every right to stop offering him more work. I can also stop offering him work if I don't like how he works, or his work is not to my standard, or simply because I just don't like him. That's the way IC works. Of course, these app companies don't use a genuine IC setup, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


That is the biggest bunch of crock ever. First of all comparing a self entitled Karen to a driver that doesn't want to accept $3 orders with sky high gas prices is absurd. Calling a driver somebody who doesn't want to work because they choose not to accept work at a lost is also absurd.

I guarantee you if said company offered a contractor to paint 3 bedrooms for $150 but the going rate was $500 the acceptance rate would be less than 10% also. Good luck spinning that as lazy self entitled people who don't want to work. Pay them fair and they will all work.

Then you say if the company doesn't like the behavior of the IC that it can hire someone else? What's the behavior? Cause I am not stupid enough to run around town all day burning up gas for $3 non tipping orders? The only Karen's that I see are self entitled companies that think I should work for free in the year 2022.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> They have openly stated that good orders go to top dashers first.


But they don't. I see that every day. It's just like DD promising those who keep their AR above a certain % for this new trial in order to get high paying orders, all they get is $4-5 offers going 2 miles.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It happened to me today, there was no peak pay up until 9:30 pm and that was +$1.50, I was bombarded with the worst possible orders from 5-9, I believe doordash doesn't offer any peak pay when they have a bunch of newer drivers on board who take all of those bs orders, I kept getting the same crap orders back to back because it was extremely busy, one thing I know for sure all of those orders that were fulfilled by those drivers they won't be returning tomorrow and by next weekend they'll have another bunch of newer drivers ready to go.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD peak pay just covers the non tip orders. So you'll get all the minimum pay orders that are increased due to time or distance plus a couple dollars.

I think I had maybe 1 or 2 offers on DD that were over $1 per mile, including "peak pay".

Seems like they only offer the "peak pay" now after dark, when the product being ordered is usually garbage to begin with.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

t


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> It happened to me today, there was no peak pay up until 9:30 pm and that was +$1.50, I was bombarded with the worst possible orders from 5-9, I believe doordash doesn't offer any peak pay when they have a bunch of newer drivers on board who take all of those bs orders, I kept getting the same crap orders back to back because it was extremely busy, one thing I know for sure all of those orders that were fulfilled by those drivers they won't be returning tomorrow and by next weekend they'll have another bunch of newer drivers ready to go.


Don’t forget that new drivers get some kind of incentive for doing 100 deliveries or something. They accept the garbage orders only so they can get their bonus.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> DD peak pay just covers the non tip orders. So you'll get all the minimum pay orders that are increased due to time or distance plus a couple dollars.
> 
> I think I had maybe 1 or 2 offers on DD that were over $1 per mile, including "peak pay".
> 
> Seems like they only offer the "peak pay" now after dark, when the product being ordered is usually garbage to begin with.


If you think about it the only orders DD has to pay Peak Pay is base pay orders with no tip. They can't lie about paying Peak Pay for those orders because drivers would know DD is lying.

In my market the "base pay" is $2.25 for single orders. Thus, if there's an alleged $2.00 Peak Pay in effect the lowest payout should be $4.25 per single order and $8.00 for a double order. Anything less and the driver would know DD is lying.

Because of their use of black box pay algorithms they could be lying thru their teeth about Peak Pay for orders that normally pay higher than base pay. Drivers would have no way to prove that DD is cheating them out of Peak Pay for those types of orders.

Black box pay algorithms should be illegal.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That is the biggest bunch of crock ever. First of all comparing a self entitled Karen to a driver that doesn't want to accept $3 orders with sky high gas prices is absurd. Calling a driver somebody who doesn't want to work because they choose not to accept work at a lost is also absurd.
> 
> I guarantee you if said company offered a contractor to paint 3 bedrooms for $150 but the going rate was $500 the acceptance rate would be less than 10% also. Good luck spinning that as lazy self entitled people who don't want to work. Pay them fair and they will all work.
> 
> Then you say if the company doesn't like the behavior of the IC that it can hire someone else? What's the behavior? Cause I am not stupid enough to run around town all day burning up gas for $3 non tipping orders? The only Karen's that I see are self entitled companies that think I should work for free in the year 2022.


Hehe prove the point and still no reference to a law. Sometime you take bad one and sometimes you get a bunch in a row. In this climate of high gas and inflation, drivers just have to make a choice (Iike I have). What is your time worth to you and what are you willing to accept? Being a driver for almost 7 yrs I can tell you I won't waste my time on a $3 trip that takes a half hour to run. So I decline it and wait for the next. If I get nothing but crap rides for 3-5 in a row, I just turn the app off and go home. I am to the point now I am only driving in destination mode when I am actually going somewhere. No extra driving till Uber increases rates or gas goes down. I haven't driven in a month and am looking at different side-hustles. But I know what my time is worth and I make those choices. If they want to get mad about it (and they have) I explain the situation to them and tell them what I need to get back to driving. But I am not entitled to just good trips and am only complain about rates and increased gas prices at this time (other things at other times). When my average drive time went from averaging between $25-$35 an hour to closer to $15, I decided it was time to sit back and let the company implode or fix the system.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> First of all comparing a self entitled Karen to a driver that doesn't want to accept $3 orders with sky high gas prices is absurd.


You have an incorrect understanding of the point I made. My point, and the comparison I made, has nothing to do with a driver accepting / not accepting work already offered - indeed drivers are totally free to accept or reject any offer as they see fit, because of gas prices or any other reason.

No, my comparison was between an entitled Karen who believes that a store has to offer her service because she says so and a driver who believes that a company has to offer him work because he says so. No company is under any obligation to offer a (genuine) IC any work at all.


> Calling a driver somebody who doesn't want to work because they choose not to accept work at a lost is also absurd.


False quote - I never said that drivers who refuse low offers don't want to work.


> I guarantee you if said company offered a contractor to paint 3 bedrooms for $150 but the going rate was $500 the acceptance rate would be less than 10% also. Good luck spinning that as lazy self entitled people who don't want to work. Pay them fair and they will all work.


I wouldn't want to spin that as lazy entitled people who don't want to work. IC workers are free to accept or reject any work as they see fit. By the same token, if a company offered a contractor $150 for a $500 job, as per your example, and the contractor rightly refused, then the company would be free to offer that contractor no more work. If he accepts the offer, does the work and everyone's happy then fine - the company doesn't have to offer him more work. If he declines the offer and doesn't do the work then fine - the company doesn't have to offer him more work.

Also, the contractor would not be justified in claiming that the company is breaking a (non-existent) law by not offering him any more work, or that the company is obligated to offer him work at the rate he chooses. That's not how IC works.

If you want 3 rooms in your house painted and you offer a contractor the job, then you every right to not offer him any more work, regardless of whether he refuses or not. Evidently you feel that you _would _be obligated to keep offering him more work. However, there is no reason why you would be.

The issue you allude to, perhaps without realising it, is that the fake-IC model that these companies use allows the companies to disguise their workers as IC and get away with paying them less than minimum wage. This is entirely correct. So what needs to happen to solve this is to ban this practice. Unfortunately, this has not been possible in the US. Take California, for example, where Uber/Lyft were able to purchase victory in a vote on this very matter.


> Then you say if the company doesn't like the behavior of the IC that it can hire someone else? What's the behavior?


Continually refusing work offers.


> Cause I am not stupid enough to run around town all day burning up gas for $3 non tipping orders?


Indeed, accepting $3 non-tip orders would indeed be foolish. On this you are correct.


> The only Karen's that I see are self entitled companies that think I should work for free in the year 2022.


Yes, the companies do show entitled behaviour by claiming that their drivers are IC while treating them like employees.

The original claim made was that it is against the law for companies to not offer work to ICs. However, this has been refuted as there is no such law. What needs to happen is, as mentioned above, labour law should change to prevent these companies from misclassifying workers as IC.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> Hehe prove the point and still no reference to a law. Sometime you take bad one and sometimes you get a bunch in a row. In this climate of high gas and inflation, drivers just have to make a choice (Iike I have). What is your time worth to you and what are you willing to accept? Being a driver for almost 7 yrs I can tell you I won't waste my time on a $3 trip that takes a half hour to run. So I decline it and wait for the next. If I get nothing but crap rides for 3-5 in a row, I just turn the app off and go home. I am to the point now I am only driving in destination mode when I am actually going somewhere. No extra driving till Uber increases rates or gas goes down. I haven't driven in a month and am looking at different side-hustles. But I know what my time is worth and I make those choices. If they want to get mad about it (and they have) I explain the situation to them and tell them what I need to get back to driving. But I am not entitled to just good trips and am only complain about rates and increased gas prices at this time (other things at other times). When my average drive time went from averaging between $25-$35 an hour to closer to $15, I decided it was time to sit back and let the company implode or fix the system.


So,

You give up after five unprofitable offers in a row?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Take them all.

Be a TD son!

Experiment, learn, adapt.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That is the biggest bunch of crock ever. First of all comparing a self entitled Karen to a driver that doesn't want to accept $3 orders with sky high gas prices is absurd. Calling a driver somebody who doesn't want to work because they choose not to accept work at a lost is also absurd.
> 
> I guarantee you if said company offered a contractor to paint 3 bedrooms for $150 but the going rate was $500 the acceptance rate would be less than 10% also. Good luck spinning that as lazy self entitled people who don't want to work. Pay them fair and they will all work.
> 
> Then you say if the company doesn't like the behavior of the IC that it can hire someone else? What's the behavior? Cause I am not stupid enough to run around town all day burning up gas for $3 non tipping orders? The only Karen's that I see are self entitled companies that think I should work for free in the year 2022.


Probably the biggest problem with this whole "IC" BS is that there doesn't seem to be ANY firm regulations governing it. If anyone has seen such regs please post them or a link to them.

I've looked at the IRS website as well as others and all that's there are a bunch of vague, conditional terms such as "could be", "indicates", "may be", etc. Based on what I've seen I don't think it's illegal for Uber to fire drivers for refusing offers. The closest thing there is to a law on that matter is the "understanding" the gig companies agreed to as a result of a California lawsuit settlement in 2016.

On paper the gig companies can probably do whatever they want to the drivers and they would but they're well aware the govt has the power to either shut them down or regulate them out of existence. This is what keeps the gig companies from treating the drivers even worse than they already do.

I'll add that I've always been strongly opposed to the use of substitute terms and phrases for firing "ICs" such as "deactivate", "lose access to the app", "close a driver's account", "will no longer offer work to", etc.

The bottom line is that the entire "IC" system should be thrown in the trash and replaced with something totally different.

On more than one post I've proposed a radical but simple system for classifying employees vs ICs...


A worker who performs a task for another party under the worker's rules, rates, terms, etc, is an IC.

A worker who performs a task for another party under the rules, rates, terms of that other party is an employee of that party.

It's too radical to become law because of the historic lobbying that would take place if it was proposed.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Probably the biggest problem with this whole "IC" BS is that there doesn't seem to be ANY firm regulations governing it. If anyone has seen such regs please post them or a link to them.
> 
> I've looked at the IRS website as well as others and all that's there are a bunch of vague, conditional terms such as "could be", "indicates", "may be", etc. Based on what I've seen I don't think it's illegal for Uber to fire drivers for refusing offers. The closest thing there is to a law on that matter is the "understanding" the gig companies agreed to as a result of a California lawsuit settlement in 2016.
> 
> ...


I am just so fed up to the point of listening to people who have no clue of how true independent contracting works in the real world and try to defend unethical and uncommon behavior. When I worked at Lowe's Home Improvement everything installed or delivered was done by independent contractors.

All carpet, flooring, and appliance installation, including delivery was done by contractors. All the rates were either flat rates or estimates based on size of the job predetermined by agreed amounts by the contractors. I could actually give a customer a fairly accurate estimate on a carpet job just by calculating the per sq yards by the labor rate.

Lowes would never accept a job to give to a contractor that would lose money. It would be bad for business. They would not look for other contractors willing to accept the lesser pay because it would be bad for business. The quality of the work would risk their reputation of providing satisfaction guaranteed to all customers. Nobody offers unprofitable jobs except Uber/Lyft or someone running an illegal sweatshop. That's enough to show you the kind of people they are.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I am just so fed up to the point of listening to people who have no clue of how true independent contracting works in the real world and try to defend unethical and uncommon behavior. When I worked at Lowe's Home Improvement everything installed or delivered was done by independent contractors.
> 
> All carpet, flooring, and appliance installation, including delivery was done by contractors. All the rates were either flat rates or estimates based on size of the job predetermined by agreed amounts by the contractors. I could actually give a customer a fairly accurate estimate on a carpet job just by calculating the per sq yards by the labor rate.
> 
> Lowes would never accept a job to give to a contractor that would lose money. It would be bad for business. They would not look for other contractors willing to accept the lesser pay because it would be bad for business. The quality of the work would risk their reputation of providing satisfaction guaranteed to all customers. Nobody offers unprofitable jobs except Uber/Lyft or someone running an illegal sweatshop. That's enough to show you the kind of people they are.


Did the contractors hired by Lowe's set their own rates and terms or did Lowes?

My view of what separates an IC from employee doesn't change regardless of how the worker is paid or treated.

As far as I'm concerned so long as Uber sets the rates and terms the drivers are employees even if Uber paid $50 per mile and Dara personally gave the drivers foot massages. A well paid and treated employee is still an employee.

About 10 years ago I was a true IC courier driver for 3 months. I had two clients and I set the rates and terms. We had a verbal contract and one of the two clients wanted invoices for every delivery. That's the only time I've ever been a true IC.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Did the contractors hired by Lowe's set their own rates and terms or did Lowes?
> 
> My view of what separates an IC from employee doesn't change regardless of how the worker is paid or treated.
> 
> ...


That is an excellent question and should be the number one determining factor. I don't know the exact specifics but the contractor set the rates. They very well may have taken the lowest bidder but it was an agreed upon rate not something forced on the contractor.

In some cases a customer would receive an estimate for something like aluminum siding and if the contractor later discovered pre-existing damage he could come back and change the estimate to a higher price. That is how it's supposed to work. Your suppose to be your own boss and have flexibility to make your own decisions based on the needs of the business.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Take them all.
> 
> Be a TD son!
> 
> Experiment, learn, adapt.


Do you realize that there is a ten dollar fee for using my catchphrase?

Further, the fee is thirty bucks for posters who use the phrase but do not follow the advice.

Fifty bucks for posters advocating for part time, minimum wage employee status.

You gonna pay up?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> They have openly stated that good orders go to top dashers first.


That was in the before times.

Been many months since that was true.

That is no longer listed as a TD advantage on the app.

Ha Ha!

Yu funy.

Your info is out of date.

Please check your app before making inaccurate posts.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do you realize that there is a ten dollar fee for using my catchphrase?
> 
> Further, the fee is thirty bucks for posters who use the phrase but do not follow the advice.
> 
> ...


You wore it out so long ago, I use it so you can pay me for doing your promo work with all your td earnings.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You wore it out so long ago, I use it so you can pay me for doing your promo work with all your td earnings.


Seems you ain't in the loop.

Use it on a weekly basis.

Speaking of not being in the loop, have you been profitable lately?

lol.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm always profitable.

I don't waste my time saying the same shit over and over.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That is an excellent question and should be the number one determining factor. I don't know the exact specifics but the contractor set the rates. They very well may have taken the lowest bidder but it was an agreed upon rate not something forced on the contractor.
> 
> In some cases a customer would receive an estimate for something like aluminum siding and if the contractor later discovered pre-existing damage he could come back and change the estimate to a higher price. That is how it's supposed to work. Your suppose to be your own boss and have flexibility to make your own decisions based on the needs of the business.


Key word is bid.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> You give up after five unprofitable offers in a row?


For that day/time yes. I have gotten up early and tried to drive and get nothing but crap, I go back home and go back to bed. If I am planning on driving later that day or the next, I try again, but for that time being, yes, no need to waste my time otherwise.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm always profitable.
> 
> I don't waste my time saying the same shit over and over.


Ha Ha!

That's not true.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

My DD AR


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Kalee said:


> My DD AR


MY AR is zero. I'm getting ready to head out at 10pm to do an overnight. Didn't feel like dashing yesterday or tonight. I had my dash going all day both days though.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> MY AR is zero. I'm getting ready to head out at 10pm to do an overnight. Didn't feel like dashing yesterday or tonight. I had my dash going all day both days though.


AR is zero?

What happened to all those tremendously tipped LOP offers you get every day?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> MY AR is zero. I'm getting ready to head out at 10pm to do an overnight. Didn't feel like dashing yesterday or tonight. I had my dash going all day both days though.


The first person I ever knew that hit zero was @Rickos69! Mines gone as low as 3% but I’ve never hit the zero club……yet.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The first person I ever knew that hit zero was @Rickos69! Mines gone as low as 3% but I’ve never hit the zero club……yet.


That’s because I let my dash run all day yesterday and today and didn’t go out to do any deliveries. I’m out now doing an overnight. It’ll go up to 4-5% by morning.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> AR is zero?
> 
> What happened to all those tremendously tipped LOP offers you get every day?


I do that in 3-4 days. I made that $800 on 31 deliveries. I have very few bills now and I mage that happen so that I don’t have to work everyday anymore.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The first person I ever knew that hit zero was @Rickos69! Mines gone as low as 3% but I’ve never hit the zero club……yet.


Actually, I am up to 15% now.
I have gotten as high as 28% and then bam bam bam. Walmart offers, $2.75 offers, and 3 miles per $ offers.
Its almost like they bait you before they dump all over you.
But, I can also say I have not dropped below 11% since the beginning of the year.
Weeknights I get paused on average once per night.
Weekends we are talking at least 5-6 times per day.
Monday was the worst day of this year. $22 5pm - 8pm. Oh, there were offers, like $5 for 15 miles.
Because of my FT job, I have the flexibility to decline crap.
NOTHING under $6.75 and miles must be 1.75/mile.
One exception. If for example I am ready to go home, and say I am at $86, I will take a $5 or $6 to put me over $90. With 2-3 miles of course. Thats it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Actually, I am up to 15% now.
> I have gotten as high as 28% and then bam bam bam. Walmart offers, $2.75 offers, and 3 miles per $ offers.
> Its almost like they bait you before they dump all over you.
> But, I can also say I have not dropped below 11% since the beginning of the year.
> ...


I've done a few lunch rush 11-2 shifts lately and believe it or not it's brought mine up. I've actually stayed between 20-30% which is double the beginning of the year. I've been getting better offers lately.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I've done a few lunch rush 11-2 shifts lately and believe it or not it's brought mine up. I've actually stayed between 20-30% which is double the beginning of the year. I've been getting better offers lately.


Yep.

After my TD experiment, I plummeted from 71% to 22 or 23 percent within two or three days.

I expected it to fall 10 or 15 points lower, but my AR is hovering around 22 percent since the beginning of the month here in SoCal.

I have been getting better offers also. Back to my two bucks per mile ratio from driveway to driveway.

It is encouraging.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You wore it out so long ago, I use it so you can pay me for doing your promo work with all your td earnings.


So,

You ain't gonna pay?

Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

They updated the ratings screen.
Acceptance is in gray
On time is multidigit
Lifetime deliveries updated to current.
Before it updated after the first delivery on your current dash.
Can't say if the ontime will start working.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> They updated the ratings screen.
> Acceptance is in gray
> On time is multidigit
> Lifetime deliveries updated to current.
> ...


They're trying to be really precise on mine.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve never met a top dasher. I’ve seen guys who took dollar a mile garbage and they were in the 25 to 35 percent. I knew one lady who tried and go up to 60% but gave up because she couldn’t keep accepting that trash. She switched to UE. 

I just can’t imagine 90% acceptance


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

How is it possible for ontime to be fractional?
1 late is 1%.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> How is it possible for ontime to be fractional?
> 1 late is 1%.


DoorDash. Remember?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> How is it possible for ontime to be fractional?
> 1 late is 1%.


It’s clearly an error that will be shortly changed.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It’s clearly an error that will be shortly changed.


Last night while I was doing deliveries, mine went from 98.88% to 98.89%.
As for being an error, its been an error for over 1,000 deliveries that I haven't been late.
And the one time I was late it was their fault. Because the first restaurant on a stack was late, the second part was late. They didn't charge me with late on the first, but they charged me on the second, even though I had called them to ask them to unassign the second part since the first part was running late. 
Their answer? It will affect your completion rate.
Let it be late then.


----------

